# help with creasing eye concealer



## imthebeesknees (Sep 18, 2010)

So it seems like no matter what I do my under eye concealer ALWAYS creases.

I used to use my face primer (smashbox, bare minerals, or MAC) under my eyes then apply my foundation followed by my under eye concealer, then letting that set I would apply powder.  But after a couple hours my under eyes would be majorly creased..ugh.

So then I went to not using any primer under my eyes....that didn't work either.

Then finally I've tried even powdering before and after the under eye concealers.. then my makeup just looked too cakey...

So I bought the new Benefit 'Stay, don't stray' under eye and shadow primer...this also hasn't worked for me either...I have tried putting it on top of my foundation, letting it set then applying the concealer....and setting it with powder...still same results.

Sooo, I was wondering if any of you ladies have this same issue. Or is it just me? 

I will also add that my skin is oily and I use oil-free primers.  The concealer I've always used is Boi-ing by Benefit and the powder I use to set my makeup is just drugstore brand.

Thanks for your help, you ladies always know best! <3


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 18, 2010)

benefit's powderflage is AMAZING with this for me! It's a light weight powder that also brightens =]

it's a bit pricey for what it is but a little goes a very long way!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Sep 18, 2010)

I actually just bought it today! I hope it works!!
THanks!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you ever just tried the concealer and then setting with powder?  I don't even put foundation all the way up around my eyes, either.  Just the concealer (I do sometimes use a brightener around my eye area first, either Benefit High Beam or Lauder's Soft Pink Ideal Light), Lauder's Double Wear concealer and then I use a light touch of powder to set.  To me it sounds like you're just using too many products under your eyes.  I have super oily skin and always use a primer, too, but never right under my eyes.


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmm...sometimes my Maybelline Dream Mousse concealer does that to me so I usually do two things and they seem to help.

One is to "warm up the concealer", so I dab some on my forefinger and rub in a circular motion with the other forefinger, then apply. 

The other is to spray my entire little jar of concealer with a water spray, something like Evian water spray or H2O water spray (I wouldn't use normal water because of minerals and it might be contaminated). Then just use a toothpick to stir it around in the pot. It won't look  pretty in the jar, but it does work (for me at least).

Good luck!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 19, 2010)

Some concealers just crease a lot more than others.. have you thought of trying a different one? MAC has just brought out a Pro Longwear one that seems to be getting good reviews?


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 19, 2010)

I put a tiny tiny tiny bit of Bo-oing concealer underneath my eyes sometimes, and I would suggest a method of dabbing the concealer onto the eye area as opposed to blending/smoothing it on. 


Hope this helps


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_Have you ever just tried the concealer and then setting with powder? I don't even put foundation all the way up around my eyes, either. Just the concealer (I do sometimes use a brightener around my eye area first, either Benefit High Beam or Lauder's Soft Pink Ideal Light), Lauder's Double Wear concealer and then I use a light touch of powder to set. To me it sounds like you're just using too many products under your eyes. I have super oily skin and always use a primer, too, but never right under my eyes._

 
Agreed.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Some concealers just crease a lot more than others.. have you thought of trying a different one? MAC has just brought out a Pro Longwear one that seems to be getting good reviews?_

 
Very true - some concealers are more prone to creasing than others - perhaps sample a new one?  And set with a very small amount of finely milled translucent powder.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 19, 2010)

I have the problem, because I get oily or the concealer is more on the emollient side. MUFE's HD powder truly sets the concealer under my eye with no creasing. I use a small fluffy brush to lightly put some on like an eye shadow blending brush. a little goes a long way.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 19, 2010)

I use Too Faced's Flawless concealer and it never creases on me. I really love it! I apply it with a flat concealer brush.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2010)

i have an amazing concealer, but even with my HD setting powder it creases. the only thing that works is benefits powderflauge. amazingggg stuff


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 24, 2010)

I use MUFE's HD Concealer and set with MAC Select Sheer Pressed Powder..

  	I never use Primer or Foundation near my eye area, so I suggest you try to use just concealer and powder and skip those two then see how it goes =)


----------



## cetati (Oct 26, 2010)

Perhaps use a lighter long-wear concealer? MUFE makes a pretty good one.

  	Or, mix your current concealer with a dab of eye cream and really warm it up before applying, then set with a finer powder. Don't apply foundation under.


----------



## Veronique PRoy (Oct 31, 2012)

imthebeesknees said:


> Thanks for your help, you ladies always know best! <3


  	Hey *imthebeesknees*,

  	Did you finally found a solution to your problem? Cause I do have the same problem as you and funny thing is I'm using the same products as you... still creasing too!! Let me know, thanks.


----------



## glam357 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had huge issue with creasing and caking.
  	Make sure your undereye is not too oily. use primer, so that it does not settle into fine lines. after moisturieser than after foundation take a tissue and lightly dab.  then apply concealer.  let it settle then lightly apply powder.


----------



## glam357 (Jan 31, 2013)

Make sure undereye is not too oily.  blot it.  then apply primer.  wait a few seconds.  then apply concealer.  blot again if required.  once blotted, make concealer even then apply powder lightly.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Jan 31, 2013)

glam357 said:


> Make sure undereye is not too oily.  blot it.  then apply primer.  wait a few seconds.  then apply concealer.  blot again if required.  once blotted, make concealer even then apply powder lightly.


  	Do you use face primer or eyeshadow primer?


----------



## angelspice (Feb 5, 2013)

For me, I use a light formula concealer or foundation and just go over it with powder. Hope that helps


----------

